# What's going on?



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

Why do posts that I've already looked at keep showing back up as new posts?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm not sure Rainee - sometimes if you use your back button a post may show up as unread - do you mean when you've signed off and then sign back on?


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

nay, haven't signed in and out.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2005)

mmmmmmm.......  I suspect that it is from using the back button versus clicking on the forum at the top left.  If they still show up as unread let me know.  I'm not sure that I can do anything but I will let administration know.


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

It is still doing it and I'm not using the backspace button. :x


----------



## Raine (Jan 31, 2005)

I logged out and then back in. We'll see if that helps. It was like I was in a loop.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 31, 2005)

You can also click on the "mark all topics read" in the dark blue bar at the top of each forum - right beside the word Topics above the thread titles

***forgot to login - this is kitchenelf****


----------

